# Venison pastrami



## BC Buck (Jan 2, 2022)

Used daveomak recipe for injection curing and works excellent 100% of time. Added my seasoning to left over cure and refrigerated for two days.
	

		
			
		

		
	








To turn into pastrami rinse and pat dry. If using venison rub medium coating of Katzs pastrami rub on meat. Recipe can be found on AmazingRib.com or use your favorite brisket rub. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






For venison I would go a little lighter on rub. I smoked with hickory and cherry cut on the farm and used hickory pellets. I like heavy smoke on pastrami. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






180 temp for couple hours then kick smoker up to 325 to set bark. Pulled meat at internal temp of 135 degrees.

I do deer hearts like this also. Was using the round cuts but tired of the sinew that run through the center. Don't know what you call this cut but is the two bigger muscles in the back of hind leg. This pastrami makes excellent lunch meat.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2022)

Looks delicious I'm putting some venison in the fridge to cure for pastrami Tuesday. I also use meatheads pastrami rub. Stuffs delicious. Nice work


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 2, 2022)

Very nice! Need to do some myself!

Ryan


----------



## SmokerNovice (Jan 8, 2022)

Looks great. Always wanted to try making it


----------



## BC Buck (Jan 8, 2022)

SmokerNovice said:


> Looks great. Always wanted to try making it


Great way to use venison and save $ buying lunch meat.


----------



## normanaj (Jan 8, 2022)

That looks fantastic!


----------

